

Apple’s strategy leaked in a video…from 1988 - orhanturkoglu
http://gerger.co/yalimslodge/2011/11/03/apples-strategy-leaked-in-a-video-from-1988/

======
pan69
So, they where watching STG at Apple.

~~~
yalimkgerger
Ahhh come on...This video is not some futuristic nonsense. It is almost like
an engineered speculation. In the last decade Apple did nothing but implement
this vision. In several cases, the implementation surpassed what Apple
engineers thought was possible in 1988.

